# My New Beretta Neos 22lr



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I picked this one up on friday.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice. I have no experience with them but have heard only good things.
Good luck! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like it could be a winner to me. Please give us a range report when you get some time. Good luck with it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> I picked this one up on friday.


Chris I got one 6 months ago and they are a lot of fun. You can get extra mags for only 10 dollars at cdnn. I bought ten mags and between my son and me I think we have put 10K through it. Around 20 boxes of the 550 rd stuff. I shoot it at 100 yards all the time. When no ones at the range I put a steel piece down there and can hear it hit.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations on your new gun, Chris! :smt023



spacedoggy said:


> Chris I got one 6 months ago and they are a lot of fun.


Spacedoggy,

Are there any guns out there that you _don't_ have? :smt068

WM


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Congratulations on your new gun, Chris! :smt023
> 
> Spacedoggy,
> 
> ...


 I don't think so. I think he has one of each! :smt023
That's why Texas will never be overrun or disarmed.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> I don't think so. I think he has one of each! :smt023
> That's why Texas will never be overrun or disarmed.


Or the planet Zeon! :smt033

WM


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Or the planet Zeon! :smt033
> 
> WM


 Ditto :smt033


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

don't they have different barrel lengths on the neos.? uno, spacedoggy


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I've seen 4.5 6 & 7.5 in barrels And the carbine kit some with a stock and a 16inch barrel


----------

